# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته شنوایی شناسی

## nafise

*معرفی رشته شنوايي شناسي*

*معرفی رشته شنوايي شناسي*
رشته شنوائي شناس از رشته‌هاي تحصيل نوپايي است كه در كشور ما پيش از چند سال از عمر آن نمي‌گذرد. كارشناسان  اين رشته براي شناسايي و پيشگيري از اختلالات شنوائي از نوتواني، درمان با  تمرينات ورزشي و بازتواني حس تعادلي استفاده مي‌كنند. اين كارشناسان در  حيطه كار تخصصي خود در دعاوي قضايي نيز به ارائه نظريات فني مي پردازند.
طول دوره اين رشته 7 الي 8 ترم تحصيلي است.
 اين  رشته در حال حاضر در ايران دوره دكتري ندارد و فارغ التحصيلان مي‌توانند  در صورت پذيرفته‌شدن در آزمون ورودي دوره كارشناسي ارشد را در رشته‌هاي  شنوائي شناسي، زبان شناسي و كودكان استثنائي ادامه تحصيل دهند.
برخوردهاي عاطفي و داشتن صبر و حوصله براي موفقيت در اين رشته لازم و ضروري است.
*رشته‌ شنوایی‌شناسی‌ دارای‌ چهار حیطه‌ اصلی‌ است‌ که‌ عبارتند از:*
1ـ  ارزیابی‌ و تشخیص‌ اختلالات‌ شنوایی‌ و تعادل‌ 2ـ پیشگیری‌ و حفاظت‌  شنوایی‌، که‌ به‌ بررسی‌ آلودگی‌های‌ صوتی‌ کارخانجات‌ و مراکز پر سروصدا  می‌پردازد و تلاش‌ می‌شود تا خسارت‌های‌ ناشی‌ از آلودگی‌ صوتی‌ به‌ حداقل‌  برسد. 3ـ توانبخشی‌ شنوایی‌، که‌ شامل‌ ساخت‌ و تجویز انواع‌ قالب‌ گوش‌ و  تجویز و ارزیابی‌ وسایل‌ کمک‌ شنوایی‌ مانند سمعک‌ می‌شود. (بر خلاف‌ تصور  عامه‌ مردم‌، سمعک،‌ یک‌ بلندگو نیست‌ که‌ بتوان‌ آن‌ را از داروخانه‌ یا  مرکز دیگری‌ خریداری‌ کرد و استفاده‌ نمود بلکه‌ یک‌ شنوایی‌شناس‌ باید با  استفاده‌ از اطلاعات‌ علمی‌ خود و با توجه‌ به‌ مقدار شنوایی‌ فرد کم‌  شنوا، سمعک‌ را برای‌ گوش‌ او تنظیم‌ کند.) 4ـ آموزش‌ به افراد کم‌ شنوا و  ناشنوا، که‌ در این‌ حیطه‌ شنوایی‌شناس‌ به‌ فرد کم‌ شنوا طرز استفاده‌ از  سمعک‌ را آموزش‌ داده‌ و او را با اصوات‌ مختلف‌ آشنا می‌سازد و به‌ ناشنوا  لب‌ خوانی‌ و گفتارخوانی‌ را آموزش‌ می‌دهد.
*توانایی‌های‌ لازم :*
دقت‌،  لازمه‌ رشته‌ شنوایی‌شناسی‌ است‌. چرا که‌ اگر یک‌ شنوایی‌شناس‌،  آزمایش‌های‌ مورد نیاز را به دقت‌ انجام‌ ندهد، حتی‌ می‌تواند باعث‌ یک‌  عمل‌ جراحی‌ بی‌دلیل‌ شود. همچنین‌ دانشجوی‌ شنوایی‌شناسی‌ باید به‌ علم‌  فیزیک‌ علاقه‌مند باشد و به‌ علوم‌ تشریح‌ و فیزیولوژی‌ به‌ ویژه‌ در  زمینه‌ شنوایی‌ احاطه‌ داشته‌ باشد.
*فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌توانند در زمينه‌هاي زير مشغول بكار شوند:*
- فعاليت در مراكز شنوائي شناسي خصوصي، دولتي، و مراكز دانشگاهي، بيمارستانها، درمانگاهها و مجتمع‌هاي توانبخشي.
- كارخانه‌ها و مراكز صنعتي جهت ارزيابي صوت، اثرات و پيشگيري.
- مدارس (عادي و استثنائي(
- خانه‌هاي بهداشت.
- تأسيس و دريافت مجوز كلينيكهاي خصوصي و مؤسسات شنوائي شناسي با همكاري مسؤلين فني.
 - فعاليت در زمينه‌هاي آموزشي در دانشگاهها و مراكز تربيت معلم.
- فعاليت در زمينه‌هاي تحقيقاتي در مؤسسات مربوطه. 
- مراكز مشاوره وابسته به سازمان بهزيستي و نظاير آن.
*فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته قادرند به امور زير بپردازند:* 
- انجام آزمايش‌هاي تكميلي و تشخيص محل ضايعه در سيستم شنوائي.
- تعيين و تجويز و ارزيابي مشخصات الكترو آكوستيكي و نوع سمعك و قالب مورد نياز هر فرد داراي مشكل شنوائي.
- تشخيص كم شنوائي بر اساس آزمايش‌هاي انجام شده و تهيه گزارش اديولوژيك و ارجاع به متخصص.
- تدريس براي افرادي كه به نوعي نياز به اطلاعات اين رشته دارند (پزشكي، پيراپزشكي و. . .)
- همكاري با ساير متخصصين در زمينه‌هاي شنوائي و تكلم براي حفظ ارتباط معلول با جامعه و اطرافيان.
- تحقيق و بررسي در زمينه‌هاي شنوائي.
- مشخص كردن عيب دستگاههاي شنوائي و در صورت امكان، كمك به رفع آن (اريومتري، اميدانس، سمعك و(…
- مشاوره با معلولين شنوائي و والدين آنها جهت ارتباط بهتر با اطرافيان و ارائه توصيه‌هاي لازم.
- ارائه طرح و برنامه ريزي‌هاي لازم در زمينه‌هاي مربوط به شنوائي و تكلم.
مي‌بينيد  كه ادامه فعاليت شنوائي‌شناسان، بسيار وسيع است كه بطور اجمالي به مواردي  از آنها اشاره شد. كارشناسان مذكور براساس زمينه و علاقه خود، مي‌توانند در  مراكز مختلف فعاليت نمايند.
*درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :*
دروس‌ پایه‌:
فیزیک‌  عمومی‌ ، میکروبیولوژی‌ ، تشریح‌ و فیزیولوژی‌ عمومی‌، تشریح‌ و  فیزیولوژی‌ سرو گردن‌ و گوش‌ و حلق‌ و بینی‌ ، تشریح‌ و فیزیولوژی‌ مغز و  اعصاب‌ ، ژنتیک‌ پزشکی‌ ، روان‌شناسی‌ عمومی‌ ، بافت‌شناسی‌ و آسیب‌شناسی‌  عمومی‌، بهداشت‌ عمومی‌ ، کمک‌های‌ اولیه‌ ، بیوشیمی‌ ، فارماکولوژی‌ ،  مبانی‌ علم‌ گفتار، روش‌ تحقیق‌ ، آواشناسی‌ ، اصطلاحات‌ پزشکی‌ ، اصول‌  توانبخشی‌ ، اکوستیک‌.
دروس‌ تخصصی‌:
مبانی‌  علم‌ شنوایی‌ ، ارزیابی‌ پایه‌ شنوایی‌ ، آناتومی‌ و فیزیولوژی‌ دستگاه‌  شنوایی‌ و تعادل‌ ، بیماری‌های‌ گوش‌ و روش‌های‌ درمان‌ آن‌ ، رشد طبیعی‌  گفتار و زبان‌ و اختلالات‌ آن‌ ، ارزیابی‌ تکمیلی‌ شنوایی‌ ، بیماری‌های‌  مغز و اعصاب‌ ، سایکو اکوستیک‌ ، ایمیتانس‌ ادیومتری‌ ، رادیولوژی‌ سر و  گردن‌ ، شنوایی‌ شناسی‌ تشخیصی‌، فیزیوپاتولوژی‌ اختلالات‌ شنوایی‌ و  تعادل‌ ، اختلالات‌ ارتباطی‌ افراد کم‌شنوا، تجویز و ارزیابی‌ سمعک‌ و سایر  وسایل‌ کمک‌شنوایی‌، بیماری‌های‌ اطفال‌ ، مبانی‌ آزمون‌های‌  الکتروفیزیولوژیک‌ ، روش‌های‌ توانبخشی‌ ، تربیت‌ شنوایی‌ ، مدیریت‌ در  شنوایی‌ شناسی‌ ، الکترونیک‌ در تجهیزات‌ شنوایی‌ ، روانشناسی‌ مبتلایان‌  به‌ کم‌شنوایی‌ ، نویز و حفاظت‌ شنوایی‌، زبان‌ تخصصی‌، سمینار شنوایی‌،  پروژه‌، کارآموزی‌. منبع: isfahanportal.ir parsidoc.com

----------

